# Endomondo



## david k (3 Jan 2012)

I've started a challenge on endomondo for annual miles, add me if your intersted. 

My target is 800 miles for the year


----------



## tiswas-steve (3 Jan 2012)

Hi David, have you got a direct link or the exact title of your challenge ? I'll be happy to join in .


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2012)

David's challenge is here

Generally, where are the monthly challenges for cycle chat publicised? I missed the December Challenge - only realised it was on when it appeared in my feed at the end of the month! I haven't found the January one yet.


----------



## tiswas-steve (3 Jan 2012)

cheers jef !! ........ im 3rd already Hehehe


----------



## Panter (4 Jan 2012)

jefmcg said:


> David's challenge is here
> 
> Generally, where are the monthly challenges for cycle chat publicised? I missed the December Challenge - only realised it was on when it appeared in my feed at the end of the month! I haven't found the January one yet.


 
I put one up yesterday, there should be a link in my signature. They don't really gut publicized as such, although BenB will sometimes post if he's done one.
If it's me that sets it up then I just invite anyone in my friends list although anyone is free to join.

I think there was one for every Month last Year, and there will be for this Year too so please feel free to join in


----------



## Panter (4 Jan 2012)

Here's a link to the current challenge too


----------



## david k (4 Jan 2012)

cheers, im already a lowly 7th!

im looking for 800 miles this year, i hope this challenge will help


----------



## Panter (5 Jan 2012)

david k said:


> cheers, im already a lowly 7th!
> 
> im looking for 800 miles this year, i hope this challenge will help


 
Good luck, it should do. It's certainly got me out a couple of times when I was in two minds as I had the chance of beating a rival for a placing in the Monthly challenge


----------



## david k (8 Jan 2012)

yeh it helps, a healthy amount now on the challenge helps too, thanks


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jan 2012)

Loving endomondo - I never thought I'd be into the social aspects of it, but it's wonderful. Competing against friends and strangers is very motivating.

I've challenged a friend in Australia to a month long challenge - I'm leading currenty - and because of the time difference, while I am out cycling, she is at home on the computer. While I was out for a long ride on the 2 January, a robot voice spoke to me "Message from Pam: Stop cycling". Made me laugh aloud.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Jan 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Loving endomondo - I never thought I'd be into the social aspects of it, but it's wonderful. Competing against friends and strangers is very motivating.
> 
> I've challenged a friend in Australia to a month long challenge - I'm leading currenty - and because of the time difference, while I am out cycling, she is at home on the computer. While I was out for a long ride on the 2 January, a robot voice spoke to me "Message from Pam: Stop cycling". Made me laugh aloud.



I am enjoying Endomondo as well, brings out my competitive nature. I also enjoy Strava for the segments they really get my HR up, althoguh not had one KOM, but seeing a Personal Best on a decent climb pop up is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Monkspeed (9 Jan 2012)

I love Endomondo for keeping track of what I've been upto, but I'm starting to believe the challenges are a moot point as I suspect some people are not being entirely honest with their statistics.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> I love Endomondo for keeping track of what I've been upto, but I'm starting to believe the challenges are a moot point as I suspect some people are not being entirely honest with their statistics.


Yeah agree some of the worldwide stats are incredible if you take them at face value, although if stats are being made up I really cannot see what motivates them to do it, seems completely pointless excercise


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Jan 2012)

Oh and on Strava there has been some conversation of people doing it on motorized transport to get some of KOM's which is even more annoying as they stay in that segment as leader for all time.


----------



## Monkspeed (9 Jan 2012)

LOCO said:


> Yeah agree some of the worldwide stats are incredible if you take them at face value, although if stats are being made up I really cannot see what motivates them to do it, seems completely pointless excercise.
> 
> Oh and on Strava there has been some conversation of people doing it on motorized transport to get some of KOM's which is even more annoying as they stay in that segment as leader for all time.


 
I do honestly believe some form of motorised transport is being used which is as you say pointless as the only person they cheat is themselves.

Ah well, its the same old same old rearing its ugly head again, this isn't the first and I'm pretty sure it won't be the last either. It just a shame that the actions of the few always spoil it for the many.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jan 2012)

I was just looking at the Challenge: Cycling by Endomondo Sports Tights! which runs from Nov 30, 2011 till Jan 31, 2012 and the leader has done 2371.42 mi  WTF


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jan 2012)

Stick to the CC challenges or ones friends have put together and you won't go far wrong. I am a little dubious about turbo or spinning miles though and a few people openly include those in their totals.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I was just looking at the Challenge: Cycling by Endomondo Sports Tights! which runs from Nov 30, 2011 till Jan 31, 2012 and the leader has done 2371.42 mi  WTF


I was looking at that just now, does some serious miles could be retired I suppose, the picture looks a bit dodgy too lol



Hacienda71 said:


> Stick to the CC challenges or ones friends have put together and you won't go far wrong. I am a little dubious about turbo or spinning miles though and a few people openly include those in their totals.


Does seem a bit pointless including Spinning etc, but not as pointless as jumping in your car for a circuit or two.


----------



## Panter (9 Jan 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Stick to the CC challenges or ones friends have put together and you won't go far wrong. I am a little dubious about turbo or spinning miles though and a few people openly include those in their totals.


 
+1 I never enter the "open" challenges, there's just no point. Some of these people would have to be cycling 18 hours a day to keep the mileage up.
Even on the CC one, I'm rarely competing for top spot, more usually it's just a placing. 
You quickly see the members who do similar sort of mileage to yourself and I'm generally competing against them (well, competing in the broadest possible sense...)


----------



## benb (9 Jan 2012)

I do tend to enter the open challenges, just on the offchance I'll get pulled out of the hat, but I never view the leaderboard.

Stick to the CC one, where we are a paragon of virtue, and you'll get a lot out of it.


----------



## Monkspeed (9 Jan 2012)

weee I just jumped from 9th to 3rd. I'm so hungry my stomach thinks my throats been cut.

EDIT: And another thing, something weird going on with its counting, because at one point I was on 55km, then I completed a further 20.48km and then a 6.47km.

So 55+20.48+6.47 = 81.95km right? wrong! according to Endo it equals 78km LOL!


----------



## tiswas-steve (9 Jan 2012)

I agree, some of the figures on edo do look very strange but if these guys are using motorised transport surely the speed stats would give it away ? 
Anyways I like to think us at C,C, are a honest and upstanding members during these challenges and beyond .


----------



## Monkspeed (9 Jan 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> I agree, some of the figures on edo do look very strange but if these guys are using motorised transport surely the speed stats would give it away ?


 
Yes they would! unless they hide the stats


----------



## tiswas-steve (9 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> Yes they would! unless they hide the stats



Ahhhhhh ... Ok , doesn't make any sense tho does it ? All a bit pointless and completely goes against the whole point of entering in the first place.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Jan 2012)

All you need to do is edit the data, I found this out when my commute had delay in it and I didn't want to skew my overall monthly avg so I changed the time from 1hr 20 to 1hr and it self adjusted everything else.

Wouldn't bother now as Garmin is private and I usethat more for overall stats etc now.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (10 Jan 2012)

I am now on this and straight in at #12. Hopefully this will encourage me to get out more this year.


----------



## tiswas-steve (10 Jan 2012)

oooooooooh the excitement ive just joined the CC eddy challenge !!
I could wrestle a action man


----------



## Moby Jones (10 Jan 2012)

I have just joined the challenge tonight. Last time I tracked any of my rides was back in September. I will just be doing my commute on my new/old MTb with my bag. Be interesting to see where I end up, probably bottom, but hey someone must come last


----------



## WychwoodTrev (10 Jan 2012)

OK knocked down to 13th now and wont be out on the bike til weekend and feel full of cold today, Hope I feel better for the weekend


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jan 2012)

Endomondo set me up for a big cheat this morning. It decided as I left my house I'd already done 73km, and only intermittently updated the time, so I ended up doing 99.15km in 31 minutes with an average speed of 51kph (~31mph) but a top speed of 21kph.

Actually, that was only after I corrected the distance. Average speed was originally 190kph!


----------



## Monkspeed (11 Jan 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Endomondo set me up for a big cheat this morning. It decided as I left my house I'd already done 73km, and only intermittently updated the time, so I ended up doing 99.15km in 31 minutes with an average speed of 51kph (~31mph) but a top speed of 21kph.
> 
> Actually, that was only after I corrected the distance. Average speed was originally 190kph!


 
You know, I was thinking about this last night. What if there is a bug in the software and at certain places (maybe something to do with the GPS signal?) it can get confused and record the wrong mileage?

anyway, average speed 190kph, must have been a really steep hill, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! lol


----------



## Panter (11 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> You know, I was thinking about this last night. What if there is a bug in the software and at certain places (maybe something to do with the GPS signal?) it can get confused and record the wrong mileage?
> 
> anyway, average speed 190kph, must have been a really steep hill, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! lol


It does. I had a lovely commute with an average speed of nearly 30mph and top speed of over 500 mph a while back!
It's easy enough to manually edit though if you get a discrepancy like that and it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Moby Jones (11 Jan 2012)

My bloody phone, Desire HD is not working properly hence no GPS. I knew i shouldnt have updated the software on the phone. So no commutes getting logged for me


----------



## tiswas-steve (11 Jan 2012)

I forgot to track my commute on the way in this morning, grrrrrr six miles down the swanny.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jan 2012)

You can add a new workout from the Workouts page, or this link may work


----------



## benb (12 Jan 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> I forgot to track my commute on the way in this morning, grrrrrr six miles down the swanny.


 
Just manually add one with a time and distance.


----------



## Panter (12 Jan 2012)

Moby Jones said:


> My bloody phone, Desire HD is not working properly hence no GPS. I knew i shouldnt have updated the software on the phone. So no commutes getting logged for me


 
Is that the Sense 3.0 update? I had no problems with mine.
i did lose GPS tracking after one update though (can't remember if it was an Endo or DHD update) but uninstalling, then re installing Endo fixed it (no loss of data either)


----------



## jugglingphil (12 Jan 2012)

I occasionally enter the challenges, however I don't expect to win anything as 1) I don't cycle that much 2) don't bother with endomondo for journeys less then 3miles.
It can be useful as a motivator though.


----------



## Moby Jones (12 Jan 2012)

Panter said:


> Is that the Sense 3.0 update? I had no problems with mine.
> i did lose GPS tracking after one update though (can't remember if it was an Endo or DHD update) but uninstalling, then re installing Endo fixed it (no loss of data either)


 
I had to reset my VPN settings, everything back to normal now, thank god.


----------



## Moby Jones (12 Jan 2012)

benb said:


> Just manually add one with a time and distance.


 
I have been commuting all week, how do i add my commutes in??


----------



## tiswas-steve (12 Jan 2012)

benb said:


> Just manually add one with a time and distance.


 
Cheers guys.... ive just added two journeys that didnt register. I was honest !!


----------



## jefmcg (13 Jan 2012)

Moby Jones said:


> I have been commuting all week, how do i add my commutes in??


Go to the workouts page. If you've been tracking your commutes on a garmin or similar, click the "Import Workout", otherwise click "New workout" and follow the instructions.

Edit: just re-read your posts, so you obviously won't have been using a Garmin.


----------



## benb (13 Jan 2012)

Moby Jones said:


> I have been commuting all week, how do i add my commutes in??


 
Go to Workouts, then do new workout and there is an option to enter a blank workout (I.e. one without a route). You just enter start date and time, distance, duration, and sport.


----------



## Moby Jones (13 Jan 2012)

Many thanks guys, i have added my commutes for the begining of the week, not that its made much differnce


----------



## jefmcg (13 Jan 2012)

Oh, i've just discovered you can do this from the phone app too. Click "history" then the "+" button.


----------



## Panter (13 Jan 2012)

Right, now that we're all sorted out, can everyone just stop cycling please until I've at least caught up?


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jan 2012)

Quick question any of you pay for the Endo site? I want all my PB to be shown on my home page but for some reason only 1 Hour, 10 Miles and 20km show, yet some are showing 6 or more on their home page? Looked every where ot try and change it but cannot find it?

jefmcg, you are looking a little tired I prescribe public transport this afternoon and the weekend off


----------



## tiswas-steve (13 Jan 2012)

Panter said:


> Right, now that we're all sorted out, can everyone just stop cycling please until I've at least caught up?



I'll get the bus home then ...


----------



## Monkspeed (13 Jan 2012)

LOCO said:


> Quick question any of you pay for the Endo site? I want all my PB to be shown on my home page but for some reason only 1 Hour, 10 Miles and 20km show, yet some are showing 6 or more on their home page? Looked every where ot try and change it but cannot find it?


 
LOCO I haven't paid and got the same PB's as you. I believe the next one is 50km though I could be wrong, which is usually the case.

Even though its nice and bright out there today, I just can not get myself motivated to get out there...


----------



## Panter (13 Jan 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> I'll get the bus home then ...


 
Good man


----------



## david k (13 Jan 2012)

oll remove anyone who is suspect of cheating

i presume anyone with more miles than me is a cheat lol


----------



## MickL (13 Jan 2012)

Just signed up, didnt know you could do things like this, my goal is min 200miles a month or 10.5 full commutes or theres about.


----------



## tiswas-steve (13 Jan 2012)

Panter said:


> Good man


 
was a bugger getting the bike up the stairs.......


----------



## Edwards80 (19 Jan 2012)

Just joined the annual + monthly groups - 3rd and 4th in them respectively  

I'm a huge fan of endomondo, much the same as comments above though, the huge open challenges are a bit of a waste of time. People doing 1 mile in 12 seconds or doing 800 miles a day 

Nice to see your speed getting better too. I did my 1st 15mph+ average speed today. Albeit only over 10 miles on my commute, but it's an improvement!


----------



## Monkspeed (19 Jan 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Just joined the annual + monthly groups - 3rd and 4th in them respectively
> 
> I'm a huge fan of endomondo, much the same as comments above though, the huge open challenges are a bit of a waste of time. People doing 1 mile in 12 seconds or doing 800 miles a day
> 
> Nice to see your speed getting better too. I did my 1st 15mph+ average speed today. Albeit only over 10 miles on my commute, but it's an improvement!


Can you kindly remove yourself as you have now pushed me down to six. Thanks.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (22 Jan 2012)

I am now up to 7th after a good weekend cycling. But I am having to manually add my workouts as my phone doesnt seem to do it automaticly its a NOKIA LUMIA on windows any one have any ideas ?


----------



## david k (23 Jan 2012)

im not doing too well, boo hoo

got a sore forearm, must have pulled a muscle or something but it just wont clear. taking the time to do some walking and tick the miles over, i enjoy walking expecially in this weather. im also dieting so it leaves me weak, i imagine if i can get my weight down ill cycle further in summer, thats the plans anyway. ive lost 11lbs in 2 weeks which is a lot


----------



## tiswas-steve (23 Jan 2012)

Get me eh ?? 5th !!!


----------



## trio25 (25 Jan 2012)

Seems I am at the top of the leaderboard now. off on holiday next week so it won't last long.


----------



## Monkspeed (25 Jan 2012)

trio25 said:


> Seems I am at the top of the leaderboard now. off on holiday next week so it won't last long.


Are you Joan M? If you are, you've been at the top since it started.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2012)

trio25 said:


> Seems I am at the top of the leaderboard now. off on holiday next week so it won't last long.


Yeah, right - knowing you, you'll probably do about 200 miles while you are away!


----------



## trio25 (25 Jan 2012)

I'm trio25.

Colin, I am going on a non-biking holiday


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jan 2012)

Trio you should join the monthly challenge and give Joan a bit of competition.


----------



## Monkspeed (25 Jan 2012)

trio25 said:


> I'm trio25.


 
I can't even see you in the list, and Joan is at the top! I am guessing there is another challenge you are participating in? Good job getting to the top anyway


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jan 2012)

Trio is top of the rankings for the most miles cycled in the last seven days on the cyclechat team homepage. Everyone is automatically in it.


----------



## theFire (25 Jan 2012)

Damn! I've dropped about 7 places by not being at work this week!

But thats ok because i've been spending time with my new born baby girl instead


----------



## Monkspeed (25 Jan 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Trio is top of the rankings for the most miles cycled in the last seven days on the cyclechat team homepage. Everyone is automatically in it.


 
OH! I've just seen it now for the first time, thanks!
I'm 20th just behind you Hacienda.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> OH! I've just seen it now for the first time, thanks!
> I'm 20th just behind you Hacienda.



Less than .2 of a mile between us in the last seven days lol.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2012)

trio25 said:


> Colin, I am going on a non-biking holiday


_*Gasp*!_

Well, have a nice time anyway!


----------



## trio25 (26 Jan 2012)

Searching for challenges doesn't seem to bring up any cyclechat challenges? Am I being dumb?


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jan 2012)

trio25 said:


> Searching for challenges doesn't seem to bring up any cyclechat challenges? Am I being dumb?


Panter has posted a link to it on the first page of the thread.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jan 2012)

OK, who told trio about the monthly challenge????

So close (5 days) and now so far away (~400km).

How long are you going away for, trio?

jefmcg (aka Joan M)

Edit: in case it isn't obvious :-) & nice going, trio.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jan 2012)




----------



## trio25 (26 Jan 2012)

I have a whole week with no access to a bike.....doing a 200k audax when I get back though.

Found the links, thanks everyone ;-)


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jan 2012)

jefmcg said:


> *OK, who told trio about the monthly challenge????*
> 
> So close (5 days) and now so far away (~400km).
> 
> ...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jan 2012)

Just saw this. I'm in. cheers.


----------



## david k (27 Jan 2012)

im struggling! my arm is so sore, will have to go and see somebody about it, going to take the chance to diet and get weight off and let the weather get better. when im right in 2 monhs im going to scale the dizzy heights of the leaderboard


----------



## david k (28 Jan 2012)

had it seen to, tennis elbow!


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jan 2012)

caused by cycling?

[interesting aside: while I was on track for leading the challenge for this month but with stiff competition, I was committed to cycling. Now that is way out of my grasp, yesterday I left the cycle at home - one of the few times in the last couple of years - and took public transport. For no reason, I just couldn't be bothered. In fact, it's probably the first time since January last year I haven't cycled at least part way unless I had a very good reason. ]


----------



## trio25 (28 Jan 2012)

It's a slippery slope, next you will get used to not taking it and then you'll never take it..... only kidding, some time off the bike is actually usually a good thing.

I am loving Endomondo but my main use is that my partner knows where I am when out riding, something I really appreciate when night riding on the moors. The challenges are an interesting diversion, I am also on the singletrack ones but being beaten solidly on both of them.

I was having a look at my mileage for last year and January was a high mileage month then as well, no idea what it is about January. February was pretty rubbish so hoping that doesn't happen this year as one of the main reasons for all the hours on the bike is I have a 24hour race in April.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Jan 2012)

Jefmcg, are you saying the Endomondo Challenge de-motivated you?

David K, what are they doing about the Tennis elbow? Sometime a Chriropractor can help with TE


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Jan 2012)

trio25 said:


> I am loving Endomondo but my main use is that my partner knows where I am when out riding, something I really appreciate when night riding on the moors. The challenges are an interesting diversion, I am also on the singletrack ones but being beaten solidly on both of them.


 
That is interesting, I never knew this...must look into it.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jan 2012)

I challenged a friend in Australia for a month. When I was out cycling one Sunday, while she was at home with the computer - it would have been late Sunday evening for her - I heard an angry sounding robotic voice from my phone: "Message from Pam: stop cycling" and later "Message from Pam: I mean it. Go read a book or something"

That feature is called "Pep talk", It works!

LOCO - yep, briefly demotivated me, but I'm still excited to see what my monthly total will be!


----------



## benb (31 Jan 2012)

Feb is up at http://endomondo.com/challenges/3666398

Not sure if everyone is my friend on Endomondo, so apologies if you haven't got an invite.


----------



## david k (31 Jan 2012)

LOCO said:


> Jefmcg, are you saying the Endomondo Challenge de-motivated you?
> 
> David K, what are they doing about the Tennis elbow? Sometime a Chriropractor can help with TE


 

on ibuprofen anti inflammatory and thats really helping


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jan 2012)

benb said:


> Feb is up at http://endomondo.com/challenges/3666398
> 
> Not sure if everyone is my friend on Endomondo, so apologies if you haven't got an invite.


A bit premature, don't you think, announcing last months winner when there was still more than 7 hours left of January? Maybe andrew or I would have pulled an extra 500km this afternoon, and beaten Trio?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (1 Feb 2012)

i finished on the top page!! looks like it didnt take my manual entrys properly though (+15-20 miles) ah well, bring on februarys!!!


----------



## benb (1 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> A bit premature, don't you think, announcing last months winner when there was still more than 7 hours left of January? Maybe andrew or I would have pulled an extra 500km this afternoon, and beaten Trio?



It was a risk I was willing to take.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (1 Feb 2012)

woohoo im number 1!!!! lol how long will it last though!


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Feb 2012)

~Darn wont bother uploading my lejog from yesterday if it means I am not going to get first place! Nice move on the final straight jefmcg, I had meetings today and yesterday knew it would cost me :-) Cracking miles though 600 this a record for a calendar month for me. When I found out I wouldn't be cycling I took the long way home on Monday just to make sure I crept over the 600! 

Well done everyone!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (1 Feb 2012)

boo, less than an hour in the top spot!  lol


----------



## lozcs (1 Feb 2012)

well done to those riding in ths morning - was wayyyy too cold for me at 7am....


----------



## Edwards80 (1 Feb 2012)

I think I'd get colder standing around waiting for the train to be honest


----------



## albion (10 Feb 2012)

The weirdy weirdyness of this site might mean you missed the mention of this but Sustrans now has the National Network map available on both Android and iPhone. It has in fact been on iPhone nearly a year now.

I think they, for commercial reasons have not made the network data available to stuff like OpenCyclemap and the likes so it looks good.


----------



## trio25 (10 Feb 2012)

Back from my holiday on Wednesday, just uploaded my rides from the 31st Jan, had to ride a slightly longer way home to make sure I got 1000miles for the month, I've only managed that once before so to do it in January was amazing!

Had to make a start on Feb's mileage so rode to my sisters and home today, gives me a good start. But having missed a week of the month on holiday I certainly won't do as many miles this month. (Assume I can't count skiing miles ;-) )


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2012)

What do people think the etiquette for "friends" on endomondo should be? I was friended by a few cycle chatters when I first signed up, and welcomed their "friendship" - but, I don't know these people, and I'd like my partner to see where I am on occasion. The thing is, if he can see my location, so can all my other friends - who are strangers who's real name I don't know, so I really don't think I should be showing them where I live and when I am home.

However, it seems really quite rude to unfriend people. I wish endomondo had more than two levels of connection.

(I also wish they would do this. I can't join cycling challenges, because I use transport for commuting and sport on weekends)


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Feb 2012)

Bit of paranoia does no harm, I will not mind if you un-friend me.

Strava do a really good thing in that you can exclude trackin by distance from your start and end waypoints, which I think should be the same on all tracking websites


----------



## albion (11 Feb 2012)

"You can exclude trackin by distance from your start and end waypoints"

Mathematically that means if you look at a dozen you can still pinpoint your house.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Feb 2012)

albion said:


> "You can exclude trackin by distance from your start and end waypoints"
> 
> Mathematically that means if you look at a dozen you can still pinpoint your house.


Not sure how you do that, actual method is enter your post code and enter how many km from this point not to show on the mapping, you would need to know how big the excluision is!


----------



## albion (12 Feb 2012)

Good idea. I thought it was x km from the start point.


----------



## tiswas-steve (12 Feb 2012)

Not sure where I finished for Jan ( anybody have a link to January's final results ? ) I was about 7th !! 

Speaking of Strava, I'm trying it out from tomorrow, anyone else giving it a go ?


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> Not sure where I finished for Jan ( anybody have a link to January's final results ? ) I was about 7th !!


Click on _CHALLENGES_, then on _FINISHED_. 

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/3360057

sorry to say, the highest steve as a first name is 10th.


> Speaking of Strava, I'm trying it out from tomorrow, anyone else giving it a go ?


That would be ridiculous. It's currently taking me forever to get out the door as I have to start Endomondo and CardioTrainer (and I'm thinking of adding SportyPal for another reason).


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2012)

LOCO said:


> Bit of paranoia does no harm, I will not mind if you un-friend me.
> 
> Strava do a really good thing in that you can exclude trackin by distance from your start and end waypoints, which I think should be the same on all tracking websites


that only goes part of the way to help. I'd like to say to my partner - "use endomondo to see where I am", but I don't really like the idea of strangers being able to do that.

http://www.endomondo.com/people

I can see that Chris Hollidale (random runner) is doing an impressive run along the river right now. Personally, I'd rather keep that information to close friends.


----------



## tiswas-steve (12 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Click on _CHALLENGES_, then on _FINISHED_.
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/3360057
> 
> sorry to say, the highest steve as a first name is 10th.


 

Yup thats me !! rather chuffed with that, prob would have been a bit higher if I hadn't missed a normal week end ride and not wimped out on a snowy day through SE london one Monday morning.

cheers for the link Jef.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> that only goes part of the way to help. I'd like to say to my partner - "use endomondo to see where I am", but I don't really like the idea of strangers being able to do that.
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/people
> 
> ...


I can see your point stalker paradise etc, just un-friend everyone job done. Most were being nosey anyway :-)


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Click on _CHALLENGES_, then on _FINISHED_.
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/3360057
> 
> ...


Simples get a garmin!


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2012)

Unfriended. Sorry guys, I've enjoyed see you in the feed - and to be honest, seeing where you cycling.

I'm not promising to cease my stalker activities quite yet. :-)


----------



## trio25 (13 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> What do people think the etiquette for "friends" on endomondo should be? I was friended by a few cycle chatters when I first signed up, and welcomed their "friendship" - but, I don't know these people, and I'd like my partner to see where I am on occasion. The thing is, if he can see my location, so can all my other friends - who are strangers who's real name I don't know, so I really don't think I should be showing them where I live and when I am home.
> 
> However, it seems really quite rude to unfriend people. I wish endomondo had more than two levels of connection.
> 
> (I also wish they would do this. I can't join cycling challenges, because I use transport for commuting and sport on weekends)


 
It's the reason I haven't accepted friend requests as this was what started me on Endomondo. I would like to be able to make some public if I choose like you do on Garmin Connect, for instance the Audax I rode yesterday.

So sorry folks if it is people off here that have requested me unless I know you in RL I haven't accepted you.


----------



## david k (13 Feb 2012)

im pretty sure i have settings that means only friends can see, there are friends i dont know so maybe its not 100% safe but i only have a handful i dont know and they are mostly in america! so dont think theyl rob my house. i only ride in the day time when eveyone else is back home anyway


on another note i aint bene doing much riding and therefore not getting many miles in. ive been doing some walking to keep getting at least some miles in. ive a couple of minor injuries and not much time with work, when the weathers better hopefully ill put it all right


----------



## Moby Jones (1 Mar 2012)

Is there a challenge for March ???


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Mar 2012)

Here


----------



## Moby Jones (1 Mar 2012)

thanks


----------



## trio25 (1 Mar 2012)

March already. This montH i must do some off-road miles, came last on the stw off-road miles chart.


----------



## david k (1 Mar 2012)

got 30 mile in on friday, thats boosted my feb miles!


----------



## redcard (11 Mar 2012)

Auto Pause.

On or off?


----------



## jefmcg (11 Mar 2012)

I'm an "on" sort of girl. My commute gets a lot of stops (<sigh> london) and I always have a rough idea of elapsed time. The moving average makes me more cheerful and stops me taking risks if I get competitive with myself.


----------



## redcard (11 Mar 2012)

I was finding the site slow all day so exported my run to Strava to check it out, and my stats are a little different from what shows on Endomondo 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rrlq2n


----------



## Philtofit (12 Mar 2012)

Just joined and already in 50th place. I'm just staring my cycling career, might have left it a bit late. Only started using Endo today, I'm hoping it works well for my requirements. Especially as I'm not sure what they are at this stage.

Phil.


----------



## redcard (12 Mar 2012)

Thought i'd be smart and turn off data in my iPhone this morning. Missed a big chunk of my ride before i realised it wasn't recording.


----------



## david k (12 Mar 2012)

Philtofit said:


> Just joined and already in 50th place. I'm just staring my cycling career, might have left it a bit late. Only started using Endo today, I'm hoping it works well for my requirements. Especially as I'm not sure what they are at this stage.
> 
> Phil.


 
good luck, youll prob beat me not been able to get out much


----------



## redcard (13 Mar 2012)

39th for me.

Hopefully get into the top 25 by the end of the week. Got the week off work, so guess that's cheating a bit!


----------



## jefmcg (13 Mar 2012)

Not cheating. Anyway other people "cheat" by riding fast!

The leaderboard is great to keep you focused. Oo, i'm third. Time to cycle to work tomorrow (is that cheating?)


----------



## trio25 (13 Mar 2012)

If cycling to work was cheating I would lose nearly all my miles :-( I need to ride faster then I can ride further ;-)


----------



## jefmcg (14 Mar 2012)

Dammit, trio, did you just do 90km since I last posted to this thread? This has got to stop.


----------



## Edwards80 (14 Mar 2012)

I am now surprised when Trio isn't at the top  It's a shame she doesn't share her routes - we could lay some golden syrup on the road or something to give us all a chance.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Mar 2012)

trio25 said:


> I need to ride faster then I can ride further ;-)


 
My 365 day miles just crossed 5k miles most of those since June 2011 my some what strange boast is only 1 yes one ride out of 350 rides was over 20 miles and that was 20.8 miles around (a very small part of) France!!

I should really commit to doing some distance work, 99.99% of my rides are purely to and from work


----------



## redcard (14 Mar 2012)

19km this morning, and 85km for the week. Made it to Lochwinnoch for the first time.

Looking at my stats, I seem to be a lot faster coming back than I do going out. Not quite sure why this is - maybe it's cos I don't really have a target on the way out, I'm just going as far as I can until I feel I'm sufficiently far enough from home.

Nice to see my personal bests for 1km, 5km and 10km all falling quite sharply since my first ride on Sunday


----------



## subaqua (14 Mar 2012)

just joined as have recently got a phone that can run endomondo. just wondering how to add what i have already done this year. did a test pootle in work today and its a great tool.


----------



## benb (14 Mar 2012)

subaqua said:


> just joined as have recently got a phone that can run endomondo. just wondering how to add what i have already done this year. did a test pootle in work today and its a great tool.


 
You can go to the website and go to Workouts, then you can add a workout manually with the date, distance and time data.


----------



## subaqua (14 Mar 2012)

ta muchly . have got my total correct now


----------



## trio25 (14 Mar 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I am now surprised when Trio isn't at the top  It's a shame she doesn't share her routes - we could lay some golden syrup on the road or something to give us all a chance.


 
It's mainly as I do live tracking and so the only people who have access are close friends. Most of it is riding from where I live in bolton to where I am working that day. Which is usually somewhere in Greater Manchester or Merseyside.

Currently checking this months as found some duplicates, will move me down.


----------



## trio25 (14 Mar 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Dammit, trio, did you just do 90km since I last posted to this thread? This has got to stop.


 
Sorry, but I have been commuting less in the last week, due to working closer to home. Does that help? Riding to and from Leeds to go to a Wedding at the weekend did help my mileage though.


----------



## Edwards80 (14 Mar 2012)

trio25 said:


> It's mainly as I do live tracking and so the only people who have access are close friends. Most of it is riding from where I live in bolton to where I am working that day. Which is usually somewhere in Greater Manchester or Merseyside.
> 
> Currently checking this months as found some duplicates, will move me down.


 
Aye that does make sense. I don't like sharing them publicly due it it pinpointing where your house is after you've done a few commutes.


----------



## redcard (18 Mar 2012)

Can't get my ride from this morning to upload. It did upload only partially for some reason, so I deleted it from the website. Now can't get it up to sync with my phone.

Had a search around but not getting any solution. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Philtofit (16 Apr 2012)

I have been using Endomondo for the last 6 weeks, being new to cycling I'm finding it very useful for tracking my progress. I'm trying to build up to doing 60 miles, in 5 weeks time. I also want to keep improving my time and distance for the future. I have left it a bit late taking up cycling at 59, but see it as a way of keeping fit and my weight under control.

I find the challenges a good motivator. 

I would welcome views on adding a heart rate and cadence monitor. 
Is it beneficial.
Is there an alternative / cheaper option than from endomondo.
Do you get regular feedback during the ride, as you do with distance and time.


----------

